# bike pumps



## coolair (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Im still shopping for a bike so a real noob on the forum...

I was wondering what type or model pumps I should get for when I'm riding...Do the small portable one really do the job.. seems like it would be impossible to get 100PSI from a tiny handheld pump.. and CO2 pumps ...what happens if the cartridge empties and you pressure is still low... multiple cartridges...


Not sure if I'm in the right section...please relocate if needed..

Thanks


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you need to get 100 psi? I've made it home on as little as 40 psi.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Co2 is what I use. The planet bike for thread on cartridge. A 16g cartridge will get you to 100 psi plus extra air for any mistakes.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm new to road biking too. On the mountain bike I carry a small hand pump but I only run 18psi. Even thought my hand pump is rated for 100psi it gets pretty tough after 50psi. For the road bike I bought CO2 and have four CO2 cartridges in my saddle bag. I was told for a 700x25 tire a 16g cartridge will equate to about 90psi.

Once I realize I probably don't need four cartridge I'll probably carry two. I'm also carrying 20g cartridge.

Oh yeah, if you go with CO2 they get COLD when emptied rapidly. Cold enough to cause frostbite! They also lose pressure when cold so you might need to let it warm back up before it lets you fill the tire all the way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another vote for CO2 here. Faster and easier than mini-pumps. Unless you need to inflate to ~110 PSI, a 12g cartridge will easily inflate a tire. Medium sized saddle bags can hold a couple tubes patch kit, inflator with 3 carts, and more. 

As was mentioned, when you get home, deflate/ re-inflate with air. CO2 dissipates through tubes rapidly (as in, a couple of days).

What I use:
Genuine Innovations UltraFlate Plus CO2 Tire Inflator - REI.com


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

You will need a floor pump for at home use and pre-ride prep and either a small hand/mini/frame pump or CO2 cartridge and dispensing system for on the road tube changes.
Do a search of the forums and you can find numerous threads on these topics. My personal set-up is a Silca Pista floor pump (the older model... going on 25 years old, not the current $445 model out there for those w/ more money than sense...), Portland Design Works Shiny Object CO2 control head, and a standby mini pump (yeah... I'm over prepared...).
I purchased my daughter a Nashbar L'Orange floor pump a couple years back fairly cheap and it was well reviewed and has operated flawlessly. Offered for $40 but you can find a 25% off coupon and nab it for $30.

Product: Nashbar L'Orange V.2 Floor Pump - G.O.T.D. April 2013 - Bicycling Magazine

It seems they now offer the Earl Grey Floor Pump for $30 (which you can normally find a 25% coupon... Final price $22.50). It has good reviews on it too. 

Product: Nashbar Earl Grey Floor Pump

Here is a sample forum thread and other reviews/links you may find helpful.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/quality-floor-pump-301208.html

The Best Bike Pump (Floor Standing) | The Sweethome

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...rst-post-so-nice-co2-vs-hand-pump-313014.html

Amazon.com : Portland Design Works Shiny Object CO2 Inflator : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

CO2 is good, a mini frame pump is good and they work fine but slow. A floor pump at home. Many brands out there but I have a Lezyme floor pump and a Blackburn airtix frame pump. I carry 16gm CO2 cartridges which will give me 110 psi on my 25mm tires. I am not endorsing my pumps as I have had issues with every pump I have owned except back in the day when I had the old Silca floor pump with Columbus steel barrel. I lost it somehow when I moved. If I needed a new floor pump I would probably buy a Nashbar pump (probably Orange or Earl Grey). Nashbar has an excellent customer satisfaction policy.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Floor pump is a necessity. I carry a couple of CO2 cartridges in may saddle bag and a small mini-pump (Lezyne Pressure Drive) in my jersey pocket. 

The mini-pump is tiny and very light and I don't even notice I am carrying it. However it is really just for emergencies though I also use it to partially inflate the tube before installing. I've only had to use it once to try to fully inflate a tire. I was able to inflate enough to finish the ride but after a lot of huffing an puffing when I got home the 23mm road tire was only at 65 psi.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Another vote for CO2 here. Faster and easier than mini-pumps. Unless you need to inflate to ~110 PSI, a 12g cartridge will easily inflate a tire. Medium sized saddle bags can hold a couple tubes patch kit, inflator with 3 carts, and more.
> 
> As was mentioned, when you get home, deflate/ re-inflate with air. CO2 dissipates through tubes rapidly (as in, a couple of days).
> 
> ...


Same one I use, works wonderfully.:thumbsup:



Social Climber said:


> Floor pump is a necessity. I carry a couple of CO2 cartridges in may saddle bag and a small mini-pump (Lezyne Pressure Drive) in my jersey pocket.
> 
> The mini-pump is tiny and very light and I don't even notice I am carrying it. However it is really just for emergencies though I also use it to partially inflate the tube before installing. I've only had to use it once to try to fully inflate a tire. I was able to inflate enough to finish the ride but after a lot of huffing an puffing when I got home the 23mm road tire was only at 65 psi.


I also carry the Lezyne you mentioned, although I'm able to get it up to ~90 in the field. Granted, it definitely takes a lot of effort, but I sacrifice speed for upper body gains at the gym, so it isn't TOO bad for me. :lol:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

yep, you NEED a floor pump. don't try to avoid buying one...I've had a cheapo Nashbar unit for years and it still works fine (I even use it to top up my car tires). 

after 40+ years of riding with a frame pump, I finally ditched it for a CO2 rig. I carry 3 cartridges and have never been left stranded. 

tried a couple of mini-pumps, thought they sucked big-time.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If you get a CO2 unit that will handle unthreaded, you can get the big 16g threaded ($$) or the walmart 12g unthreaded which will get a 25mm up to about 70psi which is enough to get you home or to a bike shop.
I don't carry a pump unless I am headed out on a long ride through no man's land.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

After trying every mini pump made over the last 25 years, I finally found one that worked. The Lezyne Road Drive Hand Pump WORKS! It also fits very nicely next to my bottle cage. Lots of riders on our group rides have discovered these and I've found no one dissatisfied.

For a floor pump, I'd go with Blackburn since they have a lifetime warranty. As always, make sure that's still their policy but I've received a replacement pump and various replacement parts based on a pump purchase many, many years ago. The pump works well too!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You need two pumps, a floor and a take along. There are a lot of good floor pumps on the market.

Here is a good run down of a few floor pumps; see: Best floor pumps for road cyclists - BikeRadar USA

And here is another on floor pumps: The Best Bike Pump | OutdoorGearLab

All I use is a cheap Zefal I got at Walmart for $12 on sale from $18 and it works fine!


Mini pumps is a different story, very few actually work well or as advertised. You see mini's all the time advertising they can reach 160 psi but most cannot even get halfway there! Most will get to about 60 then after that you better be a professional body builder to get any more. 

The best ones I've found have been the Lezyne Road Drive and the Topeak RaceRocket HP, both I own. The Lezyne Road Drive comes in 3 sizes small to large, get only the large one, the smaller two will be very difficult to a lot more difficult to pump to your desired pressure, but the large one will get to 110 with some effort but not strenuous or impossible. The Topeak RaceRocket also comes in 3 sizes but the larger size called the HPX (which would be the easiest to use) requires removal of a water bottle cage just to mount the damn thing because Topeak is too stupid to make a side mount like other pumps use, and Topeak has been doing the HPX like that for years, they use to offer an optional side mount for that pump but I can no longer find it. The next Topeak size down is the HP which works very well but not quite as well as the Lezyne but close. The smaller size Topeaks like the RaceRocket DX and the smaller Pocket Rocket and the even smaller Micro Rocket will leave your tires at about 60 and if you have really large biceps you might make it to 70!

There is another mini on the market that did get high reviews but I've never used one is the Birzman Velocity which even comes with a built in psi gauge but that one could only make it to just over 90 psi which is good.

Here is a review on some mini pumps; one personal note, as you read this site they rate the pumps from 1 to 10, they gave some pumps that could only get to 60 or 70 as much as 8 stars, in my opinion if a pump can't get to 100 psi in 200 strokes it should fail and get just 1 star for effort! Anyway see: Buyer's guide: the best cycle mini pumps - Cycling Weekly And here is another review: The Best Bike Frame Pump | OutdoorGearLab although in this one they didn't test the Lezyne Road Drive just the Pressure Drive which I also own but it's made for fatter lower pressure tires.

Keep in mind that a good mini pump to buy is one that has a hose to it, direct connect pumps work but with some people when the pumping gets tough they begin to saw the pump back and forth which in turn tears the valve stem at the base. With the hose type as long as you allow some slack the slack will take up the sawing effect and protect the stem.

If you sort of like CO2 I can't recommend them. Why? because they limit you as too how much air you can carry and you have to buy the air. However is you're still hot on that idea at least get a Hybrid, this is a CO2 with a built in hand pumps so if you run out of CO2 you can still pump a tire and get home. Lezyne makes a great one called the Pressure Drive CFH.

There is an option of getting just one pump to do the job of a floor and a mini, it's called the Topeak Road Morph G, this pump has fold out foot peg and hand holder and can easily get to 100 psi, but it is rather ungainly looking, I have one but I use it on my touring bike due to large tires.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> yep, you NEED a floor pump. don't try to avoid buying one...I've had a cheapo Nashbar unit for years and it still works fine (I even use it to top up my car tires).
> 
> after 40+ years of riding with a frame pump, I finally ditched it for a CO2 rig. I carry 3 cartridges and have never been left stranded.
> 
> tried a couple of mini-pumps, thought they sucked big-time.


This ^^^pretty much sums it up. Do use your Co2 device a couple of times in practice before depending on it in the field.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

For rides, I have a Zefal HPX frame pump. It works well. Back in college, that was all I had, and it worked.

A floor pump is not a necessity, but it really is worth the money. If I knew then what I know now, I would have skipped a few beers in college and bought one.

As for mini pumps, they work ok, some of them. For low pressure MTB tires, not a problem at all. For road tires, especially when there are more than one flat to deal with on a ride, no thanks. I'll take the weight hit and stick with my frame pump on the road.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know about the other models mentioned, but one nice thing about the Lezyne Road Drive is that it comes with a small hose. Ones with a hose are nice, it allows you to position better to not stress the valve stem too much (and rip it off the tube).

Edit: I see froze already mentioned this issue, just seconding that it's a good idea to use hose to avoid the problem.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> As for mini pumps, they work ok, some of them. For low pressure MTB tires, not a problem at all. For road tires, especially when there are more than one flat to deal with on a ride, no thanks. I'll take the weight hit and stick with my frame pump on the road.



This is mostly correct, except for the mini pumps I mentioned in my earlier post, those really do work quite well especially the largest Lezyne Road Drive, it only takes about 130 strokes and I'm up to 100 psi which is where I top out anyways in my size 23 tires. I also have size 25's and with those tires it takes about 145 if I remember correctly. But the thing about those mini pumps that I mentioned and own, they do get to whatever pressure you want...though I doubt any of them would reach the advertised 160, but who goes that high? And they'll reach that pressure without tiring you out.

Yes a frame pump is more efficient, but it depends on what a person wants. A good frame pump will reach 100 psi in about 45 strokes, and when you're done you can hit the dog that just found out you're on his property trying to fix a flat! But a lot of people don't like the look of a frame pump and would rather have something far less noticeable on the bike and weighs less. If you got a really nice frame pump you wouldn't really need a floor pump, but it's nice to have one. Some really nice frame pumps are the Topeak Master Blaster, and the Zefal HPX, however keep in mind they do have to fit within the frame, and they can't be transferred from one frame to another easily especially if they don't fit, whereas with a mini it's just a matter of buying another water bottle cage mount. 

Don't forget too there is the Topeak Road Morph G which is more like a 1/2 size frame pump, that is just as effective as a frame pump but a bit smaller and not requiring to fit between frame tubes. The only issue I have with that pump is that the mounting method is not real secure, it does have a tendency to move a bit while riding.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Has anyone used the Lezyne Tech Drive? My LBS has one and i was wondering how it compared to the Road Drive.

Only 60 miles of road riding for me so far. I'm just getting paranoid about the possibility of draining all of my CO2 when I get on longer rides. I'm pretty sure the pump will be lighter than my current CO2 setup anyway.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I wonder why Lezyne has 8-9 pumps that look to be just about the same...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fajita Dave said:


> Only 60 miles of road riding for me so far.


Nothing shabby about that. Do what you can, when you can. Unless it's a race, it's not a race. 



Fajita Dave said:


> I'm just getting paranoid about the possibility of draining all of my CO2 when I get on longer rides. I'm pretty sure the pump will be lighter than my current CO2 setup anyway.


Could probably say the same re: tubes and patch kits, but you have to do what's comfortable for you. 

It's hard to argue that both a mini-pump and CO2 offer some safeguard, but I never had a problem running out of CO2, even in goat head country.

EDIT: IIRC, you go about 145 lbs. If correct, you don't need to inflate your tires to max pressure. Carrying 3-16g carts, you'd have to inflate about 5 tubes before running out of air. 

Possible, I guess, but that would be a BAD day, IME.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't forget too that with CO2 that type of air leaks out about 50% within 24 hours so the next day you could have a flat tire, so when you get home you must completely deflate the tire and use a hand pump to put regular air into the tube. I don't know about you, but I prefer not to do the same job twice.

On top of that you have to keep a stock of carts at home and then remember to replace the used ones before you go out.

Whatever you do don't act like a lot of other CO2 cyclists and throw their empty carts on the side of the road, take them home and dispose of it properly, if the weight of the cart didn't bother you till you used it then the weight won't bother you to take it home.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Definitely a floor pump for home. These generally only last 2 or 3 years, so be prepared to replace it no matter which brand.

To ride with, I use the Topeak Mini Morph. It's quite small (10in. long), can get up to around 90lbs. and has a flexible hose attachment, not direct - that makes a big difference!

Topeak Mini Morph Pump - REI.com 

I am not a fan of CO2 cartridges. They push too much air too fast. I have seen these over inflate and blow the tire right off its rim.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lombard said:


> Definitely a floor pump for home. These generally only last 2 or 3 years, so be prepared to replace it no matter which brand.


2 to 3 years is all you get out of a floor pump? My cheap $18 Zefal I got from Walmart has lasted me twice that long, my previous Silca Track pump lasted me 35 years without replacing a single part. I don't know anyone who has bought a decent floor pump that's only lasted 2 to 3 years, more like 20 to 30 years and even more.

So my question to you is what the heck do you do to your floor pumps that they only last 2 to 3 years?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Lombard said:


> Definitely a floor pump for home. These generally only last 2 or 3 years, so be prepared to replace it no matter which brand.


2-3 years is a ridiculously low service life for even the most inexpensive floor pump...sounds like operator error is a more likely cause of the premature failures.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lombard said:


> I am not a fan of CO2 cartridges. They push too much air too fast. I have seen these over inflate and blow the tire right off its rim.


My Innovation Ultraflate Plus has a trigger that easily regulates the amount of CO2 that enters. 

Simple steps...
1) Inflate enough to ensure that bead is seated.
2) Inflate a bit more, check pressure.
3) If needed, inflate a bit more, remove inflator, resume ride.

Inflating to a point of blowing a tire off the rim is (IMO) user error and... user error. Meaning, the tube/ tire wasn't installed correctly, then was overinflated.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

froze said:


> So my question to you is what the heck do you do to your floor pumps that they only last 2 to 3 years?


I would guess it is not something done, but rather not done.

Lube the seals.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

froze said:


> 2 to 3 years is all you get out of a floor pump? My cheap $18 Zefal I got from Walmart has lasted me twice that long, my previous Silca Track pump lasted me 35 years without replacing a single part. I don't know anyone who has bought a decent floor pump that's only lasted 2 to 3 years, more like 20 to 30 years and even more.


Keep in mind that your Silka pump that lasted for 35 years was made at least 35 years ago and wasn't made in China. I had a Performance Bike pump that lasted 2 years. It is actually still usable with care, but I need to hold the plunger to the base to keep it from blowing off while pumping. Then I had a Park Tool pump that lasted 4 years (a record!) before it totally gave up the ghost. I then bought a Blackburn pump which was DOA, so I sent it back. I now have a Cannondale pump that is starting to leak, not to mention that it no longer works on Schraeder valves. I hate to see this one go as it pumps faster than any of the others I have owned.

I know quite a few people who have problems with Joe Blow pumps. They seem to "lock up" as in can't get the attachment to open up, so air fills the hose and can't get past that into the tire. I can't count the noobs I have come across who see the gauge register 100 PSI and can't figure out why their tire has no air in it! "My tire has 100 PSI, why is it so soft??" I'm the one who has to bail them out.

I think my next floor pump will be another Park Tool as that was the one I had the best longevity from. I guess I could go all out and spend $400+ on a Silka. At that price, I would hope it would last 8 times as long as the $50 pump.



froze said:


> So my question to you is what the heck do you do to your floor pumps that they only last 2 to 3 years?


I use them. The only "user error" I can think of is that I have never lubed the seals. The Cannondale is the only one where the seals may be the issue (leaks). Other than that, it's a pump for crying out loud! It doesn't require an advanced degree to use!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I would guess it is not something done, but rather not done.
> 
> Lube the seals.


I haven't lubed my $18 Zefal pump since I got it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lombard said:


> Keep in mind that your Silka pump that lasted for 35 years was made at least 35 years ago and wasn't made in China.
> 
> Other than that, it's a pump for crying out loud! It doesn't require an advanced degree to use!


My Zefal pump I paid $18 for was made in China, I've had it for 7 years (I found the receipt on it) and never lubed it which it appears to be made in such a way I can't take it apart to lube it anyways. I use this to all my bikes with including my grandkids bikes and it still just keeps going. While that Zefal has some cheap parts like the base is a piece of crap, I got what I paid for, and personally I didn't think it would last 2 years.

You don't need an $800 pump, unless you just got to have one of course, but pumps like the Topeak Joe Blow Sprint, Serfas FMP500 Orange, Lezyne CNC, all which cost less than $70; or for about $100 the Giant Control Tower Pro is virtually indestructible and rebuildable. When my Zefal dies it's the Giant I will buy.

Giant Control Tower Pro Floor Pump - familybikeshop.com


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

froze said:


> I haven't lubed my $18 Zefal pump since I got it.


my $19.99 nashbar unit is going on 23 years with no maintenance...it's sealed and not user-serviceable.

the head will occasionally pop off at pressures ~100 psi, but that's as high as I ever pump anyways, so not a big deal.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

froze said:


> While that Zefal has some cheap parts like the base is a piece of crap, I got what I paid for, and personally I didn't think it would last 2 years.


You were luckier than I was.



froze said:


> You don't need an $800 pump, unless you just got to have one of course, but pumps like the Topeak Joe Blow Sprint, Serfas FMP500 Orange, Lezyne CNC, all which cost less than $70; or for about $100 the Giant Control Tower Pro is virtually indestructible and rebuildable. When my Zefal dies it's the Giant I will buy.
> 
> Giant Control Tower Pro Floor Pump - familybikeshop.com



Forget the Joe Blow which is a POS - see my previous post. And no, I'm not buying any $200+ pumps - these have some negative reviews too. I've heard some good things about Lezynes. Maybe I'll try the Giant next.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Lombard said:


> You were luckier than I was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? I have been using my Joe Blow for like 10 years. I hated the head on it so I replaced it with a Michelin for about 5 bucks including shipping, no issues whatsoever. I have a snap on compressor with 25 gallons of storage and I still grab my floor pump for bike. lawn mower, wheel barrow and utility cart tires


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Lube the seals.


Never done that once in my life. I have a a home floor pump and an office floor pump. Both are older than 3 years old and don't have issues.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

coolair said:


> I was wondering what type or model pumps I should get for when I'm riding...Do the small portable one really do the job.. seems like it would be impossible to get 100PSI from a tiny handheld pump.. and CO2 pumps ...what happens if the cartridge empties and you pressure is still low... multiple cartridges...


Get a full sized frame pump which stows beneath your top tube. Using one isn't horrible, and it won't run out of CO2 cartridges with multiple flats and/or a slow leak from a small piece of debris you can't find.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just picked up a Lezyne Steel Floor Drive, pretty happy with it. The Topeak Joe Blow it replaced is still working, but the short hose and shaky base was something I had grown tired of dealing with.


----------

